# usb drive disconnects

## curmudgeon

I have a hard drive connected to a machine via usb that keeps disconnecting (and jumping back and forth between sdc and sdd). This happens a few times a day. The messages file shows:

```

Mar 27 05:11:04 system kernel: [107903.130272] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, address 3

Mar 27 05:11:16 system kernel: [107915.826764] usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Mar 27 05:11:16 system kernel: [107915.911593] usb 2-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 27 05:11:16 system kernel: [107915.912601] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 27 05:11:16 system kernel: [107915.912675] usb-storage: device found at 4

Mar 27 05:11:16 system kernel: [107915.912678] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.897185] usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.897918] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.898834] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.899394] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.900137] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.900141] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.900144] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.901838] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.901843]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.907119] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 27 05:11:21 system kernel: [107920.907124] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

Mar 27 05:50:57 system kernel: [110290.620441] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mar 27 05:50:57 system kernel: [110290.621151] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal

Mar 27 05:50:57 system kernel: [110290.621155] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Mar 27 05:50:57 system kernel: [110290.621769] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Mar 27 11:38:30 system kernel: [131089.727829] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, address 4

Mar 27 11:38:30 system kernel: [131090.040491] usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Mar 27 11:38:30 system kernel: [131090.125361] usb 2-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 27 11:38:30 system kernel: [131090.126201] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 27 11:38:30 system kernel: [131090.126274] usb-storage: device found at 5

Mar 27 11:38:30 system kernel: [131090.126277] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.110910] usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.111648] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.112059] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.114128] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.114867] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.114871] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.114874] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.116240] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.116245]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.136258] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 27 11:38:35 system kernel: [131095.136263] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

Mar 27 21:46:15 system kernel: [167461.727300] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, address 5

Mar 27 21:46:15 system kernel: [167461.915424] usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Mar 27 21:46:15 system kernel: [167462.000252] usb 2-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 27 21:46:15 system kernel: [167462.001262] scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 27 21:46:15 system kernel: [167462.001344] usb-storage: device found at 6

Mar 27 21:46:15 system kernel: [167462.001347] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167466.985843] usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167466.986641] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167466.987051] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167466.987680] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167466.988423] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167466.988427] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167466.988430] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167466.989796] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167466.989801]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167467.008473] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 27 21:46:20 system kernel: [167467.008478] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

Mar 28 12:34:45 system kernel: [220635.572050] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, address 6

Mar 28 12:34:46 system kernel: [220635.760299] usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

Mar 28 12:34:46 system kernel: [220635.845133] usb 2-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 28 12:34:46 system kernel: [220635.846154] scsi9 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 28 12:34:46 system kernel: [220635.846257] usb-storage: device found at 7

Mar 28 12:34:46 system kernel: [220635.846260] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.830722] usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.831473] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.832396] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.832934] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.833681] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.833685] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.833688] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.835049] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.835053]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.855121] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 28 12:34:51 system kernel: [220640.855126] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

Mar 29 07:36:56 system kernel: [288990.706838] ext3_abort called.

Mar 29 07:36:56 system kernel: [288990.706843] EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_put_super: Couldn't clean up the journal

Mar 29 07:36:56 system kernel: [288990.706847] Remounting filesystem read-only

Mar 29 07:37:09 system kernel: [289003.465012] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mar 29 07:37:09 system kernel: [289003.476823] EXT3 FS on sdd1, internal journal

Mar 29 07:37:09 system kernel: [289003.476828] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Mar 29 07:37:09 system kernel: [289003.477941] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Mar 29 12:34:39 system kernel: [306807.515875] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, address 7

Mar 29 12:34:39 system kernel: [306807.799613] usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

Mar 29 12:34:39 system kernel: [306807.884447] usb 2-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 29 12:34:39 system kernel: [306807.885326] scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 29 12:34:39 system kernel: [306807.885400] usb-storage: device found at 8

Mar 29 12:34:39 system kernel: [306807.885404] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.870033] usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.870793] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.871211] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.873374] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.874113] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.874117] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.874121] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.875608] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.875612]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.889072] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 29 12:34:44 system kernel: [306812.889077] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

Mar 29 16:08:52 system kernel: [319628.592711] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, address 8

Mar 29 16:08:53 system kernel: [319628.777721] usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

Mar 29 16:08:53 system kernel: [319628.862550] usb 2-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 29 16:08:53 system kernel: [319628.863565] scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 29 16:08:53 system kernel: [319628.863645] usb-storage: device found at 9

Mar 29 16:08:53 system kernel: [319628.863649] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.848138] usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.848905] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.849321] sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.849853] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.850596] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.850599] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.850603] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.852105] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.852110]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.867674] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 29 16:08:58 system kernel: [319633.867679] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

Mar 29 19:31:33 system kernel: [331757.549100] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mar 29 19:31:33 system kernel: [331757.551189] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal

Mar 29 19:31:33 system kernel: [331757.551193] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Mar 29 19:31:33 system kernel: [331757.551809] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Mar 29 21:53:06 system kernel: [340228.916257] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, address 9

Mar 29 21:53:06 system kernel: [340229.217697] usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

Mar 29 21:53:06 system kernel: [340229.302658] usb 2-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 29 21:53:06 system kernel: [340229.303658] scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 29 21:53:06 system kernel: [340229.303733] usb-storage: device found at 10

Mar 29 21:53:06 system kernel: [340229.303737] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.288115] usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.288928] scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.289348] sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.291581] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.292321] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.292325] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.292329] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.293820] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.293825]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.308526] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 29 21:53:11 system kernel: [340234.308531] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

Mar 29 22:02:09 system kernel: [340770.802614] EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Mar 29 22:02:31 system kernel: [340793.157078] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mar 29 22:02:31 system kernel: [340793.159030] EXT3 FS on sdd1, internal journal

Mar 29 22:02:31 system kernel: [340793.159035] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Mar 29 22:02:31 system kernel: [340793.159646] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Mar 30 03:42:39 system kernel: [361148.885909] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, address 10

Mar 30 03:42:40 system kernel: [361149.134368] usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

Mar 30 03:42:40 system kernel: [361149.219201] usb 2-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 30 03:42:40 system kernel: [361149.220078] scsi13 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 30 03:42:40 system kernel: [361149.220153] usb-storage: device found at 11

Mar 30 03:42:40 system kernel: [361149.220157] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.204789] usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.205594] scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.206016] sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.208251] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.208992] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.208996] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.208999] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.210485] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.210490]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.227315] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 30 03:42:45 system kernel: [361154.227320] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

```

Any idea what is going on?

----------

## ce110ut

could it be that your usb drive has some power-saving feature where after a time of being idle, it "powers down" ?

----------

## curmudgeon

 *ce110ut wrote:*   

> could it be that your usb drive has some power-saving feature where after a time of being idle, it "powers down" ?

 

I don't think so. It actually just lasted for almost three days, then went down twice in less than three minutes:

```

Apr  2 17:32:47 system kernel: [669365.346763] usb 2-1.4: USB disconnect, address 21

Apr  2 17:32:47 system kernel: [669365.609428] usb 2-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

Apr  2 17:32:47 system kernel: [669365.694266] usb 2-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr  2 17:32:47 system kernel: [669365.695147] scsi20 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr  2 17:32:47 system kernel: [669365.695223] usb-storage: device found at 22

Apr  2 17:32:47 system kernel: [669365.695227] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.679853] usb-storage: device scan complete

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.680652] scsi 20:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.681071] sd 20:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.683318] sd 20:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.684058] sd 20:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.684062] sd 20:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.684065] sd 20:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.685552] sd 20:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.685556]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.701512] sd 20:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  2 17:32:52 system kernel: [669370.701517] sd 20:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.250541] usb 2-1.4: USB disconnect, address 22

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.310664] JBD: Detected IO errors while flushing file data on sdc1

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.310713] Aborting journal on device sdc1.

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.310914] ext3_abort called.

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.310916] EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.310918] Remounting filesystem read-only

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.312422] journal commit I/O error

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.610826] usb 2-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.695661] usb 2-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.696523] scsi21 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.696637] usb-storage: device found at 23

Apr  5 10:18:44 system kernel: [901925.696639] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.681244] usb-storage: device scan complete

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.682042] scsi 21:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.682452] sd 21:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.684720] sd 21:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.685452] sd 21:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.685456] sd 21:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.685460] sd 21:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.686943] sd 21:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.686948]  sdd: sdd1 sdd2

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.702033] sd 21:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  5 10:18:49 system kernel: [901930.702037] sd 21:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

Apr  5 10:19:38 system kernel: [901978.990729] ext3_abort called.

Apr  5 10:19:38 system kernel: [901978.990732] EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_put_super: Couldn't clean up the journal

Apr  5 10:19:55 system kernel: [901996.659029] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Apr  5 10:19:55 system kernel: [901996.665217] EXT3 FS on sdd1, internal journal

Apr  5 10:19:55 system kernel: [901996.665222] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Apr  5 10:19:55 system kernel: [901996.666713] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Apr  5 10:21:21 system kernel: [902082.520514] usb 2-1.4: USB disconnect, address 23

Apr  5 10:21:21 system kernel: [902082.535884] JBD: Detected IO errors while flushing file data on sdd1

Apr  5 10:21:21 system kernel: [902082.535955] Aborting journal on device sdd1.

Apr  5 10:21:21 system kernel: [902082.535973] journal commit I/O error

Apr  5 10:21:21 system kernel: [902082.543266] ext3_abort called.

Apr  5 10:21:21 system kernel: [902082.543270] EXT3-fs error (device sdd1): ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal

Apr  5 10:21:21 system kernel: [902082.543275] Remounting filesystem read-only

Apr  5 10:21:22 system kernel: [902082.720850] usb 2-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24

Apr  5 10:21:22 system kernel: [902082.805689] usb 2-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr  5 10:21:22 system kernel: [902082.806690] scsi22 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr  5 10:21:22 system kernel: [902082.806766] usb-storage: device found at 24

Apr  5 10:21:22 system kernel: [902082.806769] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.791271] usb-storage: device scan complete

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.792076] scsi 22:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD10 01FALS-00J7B0    0K05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.792514] sd 22:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.793111] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.793856] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.793860] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.793863] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.795455] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.795460]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.809315] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  5 10:21:27 system kernel: [902087.809320] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

Apr  5 10:21:47 system kernel: [902108.073354] ext3_abort called.

Apr  5 10:21:47 system kernel: [902108.073356] EXT3-fs error (device sdd1): ext3_put_super: Couldn't clean up the journal

Apr  5 10:21:55 system kernel: [902116.011452] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Apr  5 10:21:55 system kernel: [902116.012038] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal

Apr  5 10:21:55 system kernel: [902116.012043] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Apr  5 10:21:55 system kernel: [902116.012536] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

----------

